# No morning routes at DLA7 today



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Checked in. Got DL scanned. Told to go home. 

Now to email support to make sure.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes something is going on at both DPS1 and DLA7. Tuesday morning I got a "new blocks available" message and when I looked there were 5 blocks available for DLA7, unheard of. The delivery I was expecting on Sunday from DPS1 finally was delivered late Tuesday and had a succession of 4 routing stickers on it. A friend in Diamond Bar who was expecting a delivery yesterday from DLA7 said it never showed up even though it said out for delivery at 9 something AM. He said it again shows out for delivery today.

Something must be going on with the van drivers.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

DPS1 had construction. Now I see DLA7 has construction going about. And at least one truck was late.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

I just received an email talking about changes being made at some local delivery stations, so that must be what is going on.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Lots of things not for just for flex drivers. Some stations got remodeled breakrooms, bathrooms (DLA8), offices, etc.


----------

